# "static" Schlüsselwort bei einem Enum innerhalb einer Klasse?



## DarthShader (7. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage zum static Schlüsselwort. Folgende 2 Fälle:


```
public class MeineKlasse {
  public enum MeineAufzaehlung {
    EINS, ZWEI, DREI
  }
}
```

und


```
public class MeineKlasse {
  public static enum MeineAufzaehlung {
    EINS, ZWEI, DREI
  }
}
```

Meine Frage dazu ist, was macht das "static" beim 2. Fall für einen Unterschied, wenn überhaupt einen? Sollte man das static in dem Fall weglassen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## deepthroat (7. März 2008)

Hi.

Ein Enum innerhalb einer Klasse ist implizit "static". D.h. es macht keinen Unterschied ob du das Schlüsselwort angibst oder nicht. Ich würde es weglassen.

Gruß


----------



## DarthShader (7. März 2008)

Alles klar, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Daraus schließe ich, dass auch Klassen implizit static sind in Klassen, denn der Compiler übersetzt Enums ja in Klassen.

Danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (7. März 2008)

Moin!
Das wiederum ist nicht richtig.
Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen


```
class A{
   class B{}
}
```
und 

```
class A{
   static class B{}
}
```

Lies dir mal das hier durch, da ist das recht genau erklärt:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...06_011.htm#mj9a9e34be3a718f39539df21f0644fa6e


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## insertNameHere (7. März 2008)

war zu langsam... siehe oben =)


----------

